# repairing jewlry ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I thought I posted this; but it isn't showing up.

I have two nice rings (years ago worth about $500 each) that need repair.

One needs a new "flat" piece of black onyx; one needs a tiny diamond. I have considered ordering these pieces because both of these pieces just slip into their own slots; however, both rings are the hard 14k gold (not as pliable as 18k).

I could take them to the local jewler; however, my trust level is low and the gems in both these rings are too costly to have them surprisingly replaced with fakes. Thus, can anyone direct me as to how to get these repaired?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have an answer for you, but I do understand your reluctance to let them out of your sight. There are a lot of disrebutable jewelers out there, but a lot of honest ones too. Maybe check with your BBB and see if there are complaints, or ask around for a recommendation. Then, when you take them in, ask if you can watch them work. I would think it would be a pretty quick fix, so they might not mind you watching.

I would be afraid anything you would try at home would not be safe, and you would end up loosing the stones.

Good luck.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I was a bench jeweler for 21 years and I would not let you watch me work. The added pressure of you over my shoulder because you don't trust me is not worth it.

You must realize there is a reason they fell out. Just slipping them back in is not usually what is required. If the onyx was broken and came out in pieces then there is either a bezel or prongs that will need to be lifted and returned to position once the stone is in. Metal fatique takes over here and the possibility that (with you looking on) the mounting may break. The diamond either needs new prongs or bezel to hold it in. That requires welding on the ring..then cleanup then set and polish..not a five minute job.

From a proffesionals perspective..my reputation is worth much more than both of your rings. Even if you were talking one carat diamonds in both.

Find a proffesional that you trust. One that does his own work on site. One with degrees on his wall to attest to his training and proffesionalism. They are out there...I was.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Bee. That is quite helpful. I never even considered looking for wall hanging to attest to the quality of a jewler. I will do that!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

People who have paid for training are proud of that accomplishment and will display their diplomas and trade association member information. Some even have decals on their doors..Look for "AGA" and "GIA"; two highly reputable organizations.

Sorry if I sounded harsh or combative with my first reply..dealing with trust issues in the public for 20 years blown out of proportion by media hype and rumor; if not out right false accusations or ignorance by the public, is why I am no longer active in my trained proffession. bee


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Not a problem for me Bee. Since I've known you from these forums, I've recognized your "outspoken" ways; and they are not something I avoid. To the contrary. I have always found your posts to be helpfu.


----------

